
The funny/sad thing about releasing software is...   - yan
http://www.1014.org/?article=415
======
jheriko
I'm a big advocate of trying to find especially inept people to test software
- unfortunately the people who signup for betas are usually tech geeks so they
don't even try crazy inputs or things that "obviously shouldn't work".

I think this might be something to do with bugs showing up on release...

~~~
pavel_lishin
Are you being ironic?

Trying to break things is the best part of beta testing something.

~~~
gte910h
Most beta testers seem to barely use the software. Definitely few "Breakers"
in my experience.

